# How organized is your work shop? and what would you like to change in your shop?



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Gang
I just had a conversation with my wife about a book someone told her about called "The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up: The Japanese Art of Decluttering and Organizing" since I'm the saver and she's the minimalist this subject of tidying up has been brought up before. 
This subject caused me to look online about Ideas to organize things better.There are a lot of great tips out there ,but this guy takes the cake as far as being organized and innovative, 



Amazing! I use many of the tips I saw online but I still have too much stuff for the space I have. So my solution is to start by clearing things out of my shop I never use .

Are you happy with your shop? what would you change to make it better?
please share any organized shops you have seen.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim,my shop is very well organized ( I am obsessive) and I would not change a thing.
My shop organization is pretty much like the one described in the video


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Jim, my wife just read that book. I don't think anything is going to change, though. 

My shop is 1/2 of a 2-car garage, and I have a lot of stuff packed in there. I really wish I had more room, but I'm not willing to part with anything of significant size in there, because it is all stuff I use. Sure, there are some smaller tools I've collected over the years that I never really used as much as I thought I would when I bought them. I could get rid of some of those, but we're not talking about a significant space gain by doing so.

My solution is to have all my bigger stuff on wheels so I can move things around to suit whatever I'm working on at the moment. That's about the best I can do.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Bert good to hear from you.
How about a couple photos of your shop ?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good one Charlie
Have equipment on wheels ,I agree.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Many assume that I don't ever USE my shop 'cause it is clean and orderly.
I was taught to clean at the end of every day, and even tidy during the day.
Compulsive? I think not. I have a home for everything.
Just my way.
Bill


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Another good one Bill
A place for everything and everything in it's place (at least at the end of the job)


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Well Jim, pretty organized ( the shop, not me) and not much I'd change. I've worked in and built several shops over the years and when I retired and built this one, I took all of what I had learned from the others and built the good features in. Topping the list are:

Raised wood floor over spacious crawl space
Under floor dust collection
Under floor wiring to stationary tools
Dedicated, filtered paint room
Windows and skylights
Great lighting
Wood stove for heating

... Nope, not much I'd change


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

All great ideas Paul,it helps to know what you want in a shop by having had more the one shop,you upgrade each time you build a new shop.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

My shop still is a death trap even though I no longer have a death wish. Too many project at once. I do put everything away daily, but need to clean the floor daily as well.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I know what you're talking about mrjinx.I have two things I dislike stepping over things on the floor and cleaning up the floor,it's one of those juxtapositioning things.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Gr8 subject Jim. I would sum up my organization skills as un-organized. I think I'm getting organized, then, I open up a drawer or cabinet and find something else that should have went with something else over there on the other side o the shop, etc… hahaha.. I do like to keep a somewhat clean shop. I feel it is safer to be clean than not. I do have a lot of thnx for posts and links like this, to help me out in my woodplaying future. I'll be following this one to see some ideas that I'm sure will help us all. Thnx again for the post, and the link/s.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

No doubt about it, he has a clean looking shop and some very innovated things going on there. *Space* is the key word for a uncluttered shop. You may have a clean organized shop, but if you own everything imaginable, it has to go somewhere. For example, take your shop and now double the space. It will sure look a lot different. Organization in the shop will provide good production but it can still look cluttered if not enough room. 
I am happy with my shop, keep it clean for the most part, maybe wouldn't eat off the floor but it is somewhat clean. There is always room for change to make things better, but still wish I had more space.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks Roger I guess your tip might be to keep adjusting you original organisational ideas.

Hi Dave How's DG these days? I saw a episode of restaurant impossible in DG, sure doesn't look like the town i remember, of course that was 55 years ago )
You make a good point about the space a person has versus their equipment. There are lots of folks there that wish they had larger shops


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Ahhh…. you read me good Jim…lol


----------



## DKV (Jul 18, 2011)

A1, you've been like chatty Kathy lately. Well done…


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Hiya, Jim,

Here's a couple of pictures of my shop…you can judge for yourself how I keep it…Neat and orderly is how I like it. Can't think of anything I would change about it, but I do need a new jointer since I sold my other one..


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Rick, that sucks! (in a you-make-me-envious way, of course)


----------



## WhoMe (Jul 9, 2009)

Unfortunately, in my case, I wish I was more organized and my shop/garage was much cleaner than it is. I always have great plans but that is how they stay. 
I collect too many tools for everything around the house. And left overs from projects get out in the garage thinking, "if I ever need that, ill have it" 
But I NEED to do some cleaning. One of these days I'll have a clean work area like some of you, until then I'll be jealous..


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very cool shop Rick thanks for sharing.

We all have those days Mike just some of us a have more than others I too am a guy who saves stuff for if I every need it I'll have it,the problem is finding it when you need it )


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

Jim, I posted pictures of my shop in the past. 
I do not have any new ones, sorry.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi Jim. There was a town here 55 years ago? Ha ha. I would love to have seen what it looked like then. 
One of these days I will have to post some pictures of my shop and hopefully get some ideas on how to make it better. I will say this, the more organized I make the shop, the more room I think I have to buy more stuff.


----------



## DocSavage45 (Aug 14, 2010)

Jim,

I have a converted animal barn. Many mistakes along the way. The shop is divided into 4 small rooms because of the barn structure and I didn't have a clue. Last room I added on just the way it should be. The building has character but not efficiency. To improve efficiency I localize tool areas and make a point of putting the tools back in that place at the end of the day. So I will find it the next. I also have all the big shop equipment except the lathe on dollies. I'm taking hints from *"The Down to Earth Woodworker" by Highland woodworking identifies a *5S* system.*

Looks good but not me…Mr. Chaos/ADHD LOL! I have moved my Dust collector into the garden shed I built to get those tools out of my shop.

*Paul and Rick…you did it right!*

I have not thrown away any construction wood of any decent size. "I'll need it someday." Well that someday is now. I am gathering the extra materials in one place to build yet another shed, for a lawn tractor we recently purchased, and hopefully a place to protect the wood I hope to harvest with my chainsaw mill.

Also taking the materials harvested from the old barn and making cabinets for the shop to keep tools I often use near the power tool I use with them? The stuff I haven't used will be on shelves out of the shop area.

Especially want to get all that scrap wood out of the work areas!


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

Pole built 16×24 shop. I wish it was … Bigger. Too much stuff crammed into shelves on one side. Pegboard on the other side. Did an OK job organizing stations and decent dust collection including a floor sweep which is a must. I did put in a strip of wood on my bench where I can put my go to tools like chisels and rasps.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Good topic I just started cleaning up and organizing my shop. I have retired so more time will be spent in the shop. I find it amazing how much more room there is when it is clean and things begin to find new homes.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks anyhow Bert
Dave I'll give you a hint what it looked like back then in downtown downers Grove, it had Brick streets.
Hey Tom it takes time for us all,when your working in space that is not ideal for a wood shop you have to figure it out as you go along.
Yep Elche most of us wish for more space but when I'm complaining about wanting more space my wife reminds me that many folks would kill for the shop I have now,then a clear my thought and know she's right,I'm grateful for the shop I have. There have been a number of folks on LJs that love woodworking and they work outside or a spare bedroom or on a patio.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

yep Woodmaster clean = more space ,hopefully


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

Jim

I have to have everything organized and in its place when I am done. I just wish I had enough skill to make cabinets so I could make more of the little space I have. I have a small 1 car garage 14×18 and the walls are packed with shelving.


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Hiya, Jim,
> 
> Here s a couple of pictures of my shop…you can judge for yourself how I keep it…Neat and orderly is how I like it. Can t think of anything I would change about it, but I do need a new jointer since I sold my other one..
> 
> ...


Rick

I am extremely envious of your shop and its size.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Arlin
I have faith in you,you can build cabinets,that's how we all learn is by going for it. If you can make great boxes like I've seen of yours, you can make cabinets. Great looking shop.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Thanks, Arlin for the nice comment….I was lucky I had the extra land to build on….Don't be envious of me….there are a lot nicer shops on here than mine…Arlin….cabinets are not hard to build…Just think of them as a box with drawers….The only hard part (if you want to call it hard) is getting the drawer slides spaced and installed, allowing for clearance and drawer fronts, or flush….


----------



## Pop (Aug 6, 2007)

At this time my shop is a wreck. I'm rewiring the standalone tools & have just finished installing a new light system. I'm a graphic & dimensional designer so I've come up with a few ideas for an organized shop.

1: Hand Tool Cabinet:
















2: Router Cabinet:
















These are a couple of my projects. There are more things to show, and more things to build. More pictures later.

Pop


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Those all look like great storage ideas Pop,nice work.


----------



## SenecaWoodArt (Dec 19, 2013)

Jim,
I built my shop 7 years ago. I used the formula where I determined the size I needed and then doubled it. This fall, I am adding on again. I am fairly well organized and have a good plan, but my needs and wants have changed. My biggest problem of not have enough space makes me put things away at the end of every stage of the build process or else there is no room to work plus things get misplaced. So, organization is a MUST in my case. Would I do it differently next time. You bet. I would quadruple the size of my shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Bob
Bigger is always better ,except for taxes Ha Ha


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, my shop's ok but it's far from perfect.

I've always liked Chiefwoodworker's shop I also love the kind of furniture that he makes. Here's chiefwoodworkers homepage

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

I left a 30' X 40' shop back in TN and my current shop is 24' X 36'. Some people would say "That's only 4 foot off each length. That's not too bad" … but they'd be wrong. I'm still unpacking boxes that were packed when we moved TO Tennessee in 2005. I have gave away, sold, or trashed probably enough to fill a dumpster and I'm STILL crammed for space.

Tell me again how you're the saver and your wife is the minimalist? I KNOW! You're preachin' to the choir, Brother !


----------



## ArlinEastman (May 22, 2011)

> Thanks, Arlin for the nice comment….I was lucky I had the extra land to build on….Don t be envious of me….there are a lot nicer shops on here than mine…Arlin….cabinets are not hard to build…Just think of them as a box with drawers….The only hard part (if you want to call it hard) is getting the drawer slides spaced and installed, allowing for clearance and drawer fronts, or flush….
> 
> - Rick Dennington


Rick

I have plenty of space to have a big shop (90 acres) just do not have the money or physical ability to make one. If I did get one I would like it to be 45×75 so I have enough room to teach any and all vets and their families at one time.

I am starting to look at Craigs list to maybe get free 2×4s or 2×6x or anything to build one. I figure when I get enough free lumber I will build and get the other stuff while building.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

That is a great looking shop Charles
Hey Joe your shop is still bigger than mine,you win some and you loose some.


----------



## Gixxerjoe04 (Jan 31, 2014)

My shop is a disaster, 2 car garage, have some home junk in the way, I have storage about my garage door but it's full of crap. Don't really have it set up right, table saw is in the middle with a bunch of stuff along the walls but no real spot for my lathe, just in the way when I need to use it and it covers everything in chips. I have been slowly getting everything organized better, was a lot worse a few months ago.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Gixxerjoe
keep on chugging you get er organized sooner or later.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

I'm amazed at how Kim (OP video link) labeled each and every tool position. Couldn't do that for personal use, but maybe it'd make sense in a commercial shop. Even then, not everyone would play along.

Wouldn't change much in my shop at all, as I'm getting to where it's comfortable.


----------



## Blackie_ (Jul 10, 2011)

With my new shop expansion it has really opened up avenues for storage and has allowed me to spread my machines out, lesson the clutter, I'm still not fully complete yet, I have two of my cabinet drawers that are practically empty lots of open wall space that needs shelving.


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Here is the tool till with shelf above and clamp rack below that has made a big difference in my shop area and now with the new workbench below this I am able to use a tool and when done place it back in its slot which makes a huge difference when working at the bench which is my main work area .
This setup was chosen by Wood Magazine and published in their workshop magazine .








Other then that my major tools are all mobile and get moved around as needed and the floor gets cleaned constantly and I keep the floor free of cuttings etc. to prevent tripping .
Dust collection is another issue in most shops and that is something I constantly try to improve .


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Neat and tidy shops arouse my suspicions…....


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I noticed that too Smitty, in my contractor truck I label some things knowing I will be sending a helper to get things.

That's great blackie,it's get to have all that extra room.

That's great Klaus.

I had no idea I would be suspect for cleaning my shop RWE , UH OH RWE I just looked at you project page and you had a very clean shop BUSTED LOL


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

With limited time in my shop, I keep it kind of clean and tools picked up. But, I would rather make sawdust than have a shiny floor.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

> Many assume that I don t ever USE my shop cause it is clean and orderly.
> I was taught to clean at the end of every day, and even tidy during the day.
> Compulsive? I think not. I have a home for everything.
> Just my way.
> ...


Amen! 
Plus I have the one year rule: If it hasn't been used for a year, it goes on CL or in the dumpster!


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

My first shop was in an 8' x 12' room in our basement for more than 10 years. I had my RAS built into the work bench to save room, & it was right at the door. The rest of my tools we put casters on so I could move them to a different room, or out of the way for more room. Lighting & fresh air were a nightmare! 3 years ago after more major health issues, we moved everything out of the basement & across the street from us to a retired hair cut shop. Its an older trailer house with wood floors, heat & a/c, & a bigger shop. I've got cabinet space for storage, we built shelves, & have a small room at the west end for wood storage. The place sit several years before my neighbor offered it to us, so we didn't hook water up, just gas & electricity. The ceilings are low, but work for me. I've got a 4' x 4' square project table in the middle of this 260 sq. Ft. Of shop space that house all my nail guns, a couple routers, electric drills, & sanders. All in their own storage box, or a tool bag. The rest of my small shop houses our 2 lathes, 3 scroll saws, my table saw, drill press, band saw, jointer, RAS, & planer. Amongst all this, I've got most of my hand tools on peg boards, or in tool pouches on the wall. I've also hung a few shop lights for more lighting. I've got a bench grinders on its own stand in one corner, & a dedicated router & router table in another corner, And a few other tools. It sounds crowded, & but most of the big tools on casters helps to make more work room. And there is room for a couple office chairs around the project table, & two dog beds on the floor for my management team


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good point Redoak
Wow gfadvm if I could only follow the one year rule 60% of my stuff would be gone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Great point sawdust.


----------



## sawdust703 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you, Mr. Jim.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

> - Rick Dennington


Y'know what's interesting about your shop, Rick ? If you look at it from one direction there's a sander next to the planer but if you look from another direction there's a band saw there. Weird.


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

The workshop in the video had some fantastic solutions Jim, but if I were to do all that I would be gone from old age before I finished. I am pretty satisfied with my shop set-up even though I admit that there is enormous potential for improvement, and I will continue to make small improvements, but since my my shop is not used for production, i.e.; repetitive work, it would be a waste of time and money to drastically change it.

After many years I am finally satisfied with my shop after tweaking and reorganizing and adding/or replacing some different machine tools. Is it perfect? No. Is it beautiful? No. but I enjoy working there and I feel that I can make anything I want within reason, regardless of size or complexity, and that's what counts for me in the end.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Very good points Mike,you have your shop set up very well and turn out many great projects.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Yonak,

I guess when you look at it like that, it is kinda weird….I never thought about it till you mentioned it…The reason being is that I took one picture one way, did some moving and swapping around, and repositioning tools, and then later took some more pictures….And when I posted on this thread, it never hit me that they were different….does look weird….I was just trying different ways to improve….


----------



## buildingmonkey (Mar 1, 2014)

A year ago I added 16' to my shop for storage. I have an A frame clamp rack. A couple weeks ago a guy was selling clamps, and it was a good deal so I had to buy them. They won't fit on the rack. Need to build another clamp rack. Am out of wall space. Thought I was starting to get everything organized. Have shelves everywhere I can put them, and they are all full. Maybe I could build clamp racks on the end of a cabinet.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

OK, satisfied? ;-)


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

It is truly amazing the wide variety of shops and how people work in them. I am lucky to have a nice shop area and tools and enjoy it even though it is more messy than average.

There are some YouTube videos of people making amazing things with a small cluttered shop.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow that has to make a big difference having that extra 16' Jim

rwe2156 
You didn't to go out mess up your shop just for me ,HA HA . Hardly messed up at all compared to what my shop looks like,still a very cool shop.

I agree Redoak some of themost talented people work out of very small shops that are walk-in closet sized shops and produce master pieces .
Look at Dlio marco's shop

http://lumberjocks.com/dilo/workshop


----------



## mbs (May 8, 2010)

I enjoyed the video. I too like an organized shop.

I would make a larger miter saw station which I can still do at some point. I've outlined some of the things I'm happy with and the things I'd change here. there is a video tour at the top of the page.


----------



## trz (Aug 5, 2011)

Not enough room to keep it all organized!

I keep telling myself!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

> Wow that has to make a big difference having that extra 16 Jim
> 
> rwe2156
> You didn t to go out mess up your shop just for me ,HA HA . Hardly messed up at all compared to what my shop looks like,still a very cool shop.
> ...


Jim, that's just one corner.

I didn't think the neat guys could handle the rest!

Have a good one.


----------



## JeffP (Aug 4, 2014)

Great thread Jim. I really wish I could develop better shop cleaning habits. I tend to practice a very strict rule of letting the mess build up until I can't get anything done at all…then I spend a good 5 minutes getting it just clean enough that I can continue. 

That video was interesting…but was I the only one who noticed near the end where he was boasting on his shop safety while ripping a 3 inch board with no push stick and then grabbing the 1/2" cutoff with his hand an eighth of an inch from the still spinning blade?


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

While i try to keep mine tidy, it is always a wreck.

While i know some people make due with a small shop, i find it difficult. Mine is 12×16 atm and serves as an all around work shed. I am slowly building fixtures and such to get stuff stored away, but it is a slow process.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Mine stays pretty messy, due to being really cramped. I have to walk between the equipment sideways to get through my "shop", which is a 2 car garage with no cars in it. There are melamine cabinets on three walls, only three of which I can lay claim to. Then the "garage" fridge, and washer and dryer are also in there. The rest is for dry food and so forth. I have to move equipment outside to use it, so it's all on wheels. I have a sloping driveway, so it's tough. The table saw is a portable cast iron contractor's saw. I figure I have about 30 square feet to work in, unless I pull the equipment outside. Someday I'll get a shop.


----------



## TerrianCustomWood (Aug 16, 2015)

The best thing that I've done for my shop is broken up my 4×8 work table into two 4×4 work tables. It adds two extra sides to work at and I only leave a two foot gap between the tables in case I do need the bigger work space.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

What I would change, I would go 20 years back in time and tear it down then build a new, bigger shop.

Organization is a matter of space, without it you will be cluttered regardless of how tidy you are.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Rick
when you get the going back 20 years thing down ,I want to know how you did it,unless you know Doc Emmett Brown
of Back to the future in person LOL
I'm with you about building bigger for sure.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

The first thing I would do is add about 250 square feet, like I had back in Illinois!


----------

